# The best first Ball watch?



## barkerville (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi all.

Ive been looking at Ball watches for a few months now and am coming close to caving in on getting one. The style and design of these watches in my opinion is fantastic.

What would you consider a good entry level Ball watch for me to look into?

Any feedback on recommendations or Ball in general is very welcome!

Thanks for your time guys and when a purchase is made, a wrist shot is promised!!

Barkerville


----------



## Jballz1021 (Apr 14, 2012)

I just received my first ball watch today -- new night train DLC 45mm. this is a step up from my only other quality watch, a Hamilton auto chrono. i couldn't be happier with my choice. I looked at all of the models. this one just hit everything i was looking for -- good entry level price point for a ball, expected durability (DLC), lume, simplicity. i love the combination of simplicity of design with what appears to be superb quality. Also, something about the look of it is just so bad ass.......particularly when the lights go out.

One thing though, I won't be sad when the vanilla scent wears off of the rubber strap.

I have a feeling you will really enjoy whatever watch you settle on after some research. Just pick something that you think will appeal to your tastes and I don't think Ball will let you down.


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

There's a thread somewhere with great pics of the Trainmaster 60 Seconds II (may have the model name in wrong order), and it's one of the few modern watches that has really gotten my heart rate up recently. Geez it's beautiful.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

If I had answered this question a few years ago, I would have thought, "what would be a good entry level watch?", and then responded with an answer like a Fireman, or maybe an Aviator, depending on your tastes--both relatively inexpensive, both highly functional, both with few complications.

However, this perspective suggests that it is the first of possibly _many _purchases--and at this point, I would strongly discourage this way of viewing your watch purchase. I really think that many here suffer from an addiction to watches, which is clearly fueled by new releases, new acquisitions, gleeful reports of new additions to the "collection," and so forth--which on the surface we may chuckle about, but in fact could actually represent a serious problem, or at least an unwelcome distraction in terms of household finances, commitments and priorities. If I can stop even a single person from this downhill spiral of often needless purchases, one after another, then this post might have served some purpose.

I suggest that you look carefully at your purchase not as your FIRST purchase, but as your LAST--look over all possible candidates, try them on, read reviews, and after extensive deliberation, then buy the watch--if you did your job well, then you should be happy with that watch for years to come, and really, you needn't feed your addiction by attending to forums like this. Get the watch that makes the best sense to you now, and in your foreseeable future, then walk away, and enjoy other pursuits.

Good luck with your search.

Peter


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

I think it depends on what size watch you are used to. Before I bought my first Ball, I was used to wearing 42-44mm watches. The first Ball I went with was the EMII DLC, which was way too small at 41mm. The 20mm lugs also made it feel smaller. I ended up with the EMII Diver Worldtime which is perfectly sized for me at ~45mm. 

If you're into dive watches, the EMII Diver is a great first Ball watch in my opinion. We cannot discuss too much here, but check out Ames's post in the sales section for the diver with orange accents. Good luck!


----------



## bg002h (Mar 28, 2010)

I would have to agree that it makes more sense to get the watch you'll keep rather than buying progressively better watches until you get the one you like. Ball has lots of awesome watches, and while some are obviously cheaper than others, don't just look at the cheap ones. Any of them could last you a lifetime (with maintenance, of course). And of course it's good to remember that a $20 Timex will keep better time than any mechanical watch and no one really _needs_ a mechanical watch.

That said, the entry level Fireman's are pretty slick. I like the B&O and CRTS models. I'm also a big fan of the engineer master ii DLC model.















If you're a chronograph lover, the entry level one would be the fireman ionosphere:





























The storm chaser DLC glow is sporty/rough & tumble, more expensive, & really cool:















The best chrono from Ball right now (IMHO) is the train master world time chrono:















There's a lotta choices there to ponder...I also recommend looking at the spacemaster glow, the aviators, and some of the new models like the Red label, DeepQuest and Ceramic.

Too many recommendations...sorry!


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I concur with Peter (timefleas) on the approach for the most part. I think the OP has to give us more about what he is looking for, color, budget, size, strap or bracelet, How and where it will be worn, plus what they already have or it is kind of hard to really suggest anything. With out this we may just list all the Ball models. By "entry level" how are you defining that? Lowest price, most common first Ball, features per dollar....? 

If you truly following Peters advice then the one and done is what he is suggesting. This is close to how most people collected prior to the internet. Actually I had one every day watch (Generally a diver for me given that I do dive) and one dress watch for almost 18 years. They changed maybe every six years. Having a more stable life around 2000 I started adding a watch per year. When the collection gets around 6 or more I start consolidating (which generally moves things up a few levels). 

I've tried to stay in my watch sweat spot which for me is:

42mm-48mm
Non chronograph
Date
Second hand
Mostly divers 
Dress watches smaller 40mm min.


You need to decide what this would be for you?
So for the one and done generally it would suggest the best combination of all desired traits that you can comfortably afford (generally over spending can lead to flipping).


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I got this Ball Fireman Victory at an excellent entry price point from an AD It's got a classic look that I love


----------



## chris in ohio (Feb 10, 2011)

^ The Fireman Victory is lovely. Did you get the black croco strap with it along with the bracelet?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

chris in ohio said:


> ^ The Fireman Victory is lovely. Did you get the black croco strap with it along with the bracelet?


No just the bracelet, but I have heard that the strap is gorgeous and one of the best that Ball has produced. It's a Mockadilla, in that it looks like croc but is actually rubber.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## G.Mac (Sep 4, 2011)

I should have looked at this thread before getting my first Ball. My first was the Ball EMII Officer. I wasnt too happy with it but that is not the fault of the watch. I just fell out of love with handwinding watches at that time. So I sold it and am now looking at the Ball EMII Diver Worldtime.


----------



## veeman (Jul 6, 2011)

I really like your fireman victory. I'm finding that in the last few years, over sized white faced dials have become very trendy. I really like this classic take on the white face dial. It's very rich looking without being tacky and cheap. A perfect evening watch with a white button down dress shirt, sleeves folded of course to show off the Ball.


----------

